

TED: Bill Gross on the single biggest reason startups succeed [6:40] - vonklaus
https://www.ted.com/talks/bill_gross_the_single_biggest_reason_why_startups_succeed

======
billconan
interesting, but how can you tell it is the right time for certain idea?

